# Puppia Harness ~ What does your Chi weigh & What size Harness does it wear?



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

OK all this talk about Puppia Harness's is so confusing to me.
Just wondering for all of you out there can you please post 
How much your Chi weighs and what size/style puppia harness
it wears? 
I know there is a big difference between the over the head and 
step ins.
My girl weighs 8.6LBS although she needs to lose about 3.6LBS 
She is a bit of a fatty! Anyway I am thinking from some of the posts
I have seen on here that she would need a medium in a step in?
If everyone can post this info it might help those who are buying online
with sizing, as it seems that almost everyone who goes by the actual
puppia sizing chart is getting the wrong size.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Laurel -- 17" chest, 13 lbs. Medium Ritefit Puppia.

Oakley -- 12" chest, 3.5 lbs. Small Step In Puppia. She is VERY chesty, though.

Trigger -- 11" chest, 5.25 lbs. Small Step In Puppia. Still has "puppy body".

Bryco -- no idea on measurements but he's close to 2 lbs and wears an XS Pinkaholic Puppia fleece lined.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

My girls both wear a small step in.
Darla weighs 5.1lbs and Daisy weighs 5.6lbs.
On Darla i have the velcro closed right over where you can see no velcro at all, but it means there is room for her to grow.
On Daisy it is a bit tighter fit so she has it just meeting, a medium woulda been too big on her at the legs i thnk, so this works for both of them.

Hope that has been some help. 

It is hard knowing what size to get.
Measuring your dog is prob your best bet. x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lexie: 3.5 lbs, 11" chest, 7.5" neck, wears an XS in the step in. Overhead XS is too big.

Chance: 4.5 lbs., 12" chest, 8.5" neck wears a Small in the step in. XS in the overhead.

Gia: 3 lbs., right under 11" chest, 6.5" neck, wears a XS in the step in. Overhead XS is too big.

Jade: 2 lbs., 8.5" chest, close to a 5" neck, XS Pinkaholic. No regular Puppia fits her. I bought an XS step in and had it altered.

XS step in will fit 3/3.5 lbs., maybe 4 lbs. 10/11" chest.

Small step in will fit 4.5 lbs. to 6 lbs., maybe 7 lbs. But it would be snug at 7 lbs.. It fits a 12/13" chest.

XS overhead will fit 7/8.5" neck, 11 to 14" chest. Chest is adjustable. Neck is not. Probably 4.5 to 6.5 lbs.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Lucy wears a medium over the head harness and is 13.8lbs. She is a mix though.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Rocky is 8lbs and 10 inch neck and a 15 inch chest and wears a medium step in puppia.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Billy is 5.5 lbs and wears a small step in puppia and an xs over head puppia

Pixie is 3.3 lbs and wears a xs over the head puppia. 

Darcy and Bo are way to small for either one yet. I dont know if Bo will ever fit in one!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

thanks so much everyone for your posts!
I guess we will find out today what size 
Honey needs, I'm going to take her in and
get her fitted


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Peppi is about 3.6 lbs (11 inch chest) and wears XS overhead Puppia and S step-in, although sometimes she manages to stuck her paw out of the harness when she walks.

Lourdes is about 4.7 lbs (12 inch chest) and wears S step-in and S overhead Puppia. 

Roxy is about 5 lbs (12 inch chest) and wears XS overhead, I haven't tried any step-in on hear yet, she is still a pup and she is very slim for her weight, she will fill out more soon and I am sure she will need S step-in and S over the head Puppia then.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

8.6 lbs last time at the vet. i swear he's heavier now...mebbe 9
he's 14chest 13 length 10 neck

wears medium step in vest puppia


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

Pippa is 9lb with a 10 inch neck, 12inch length, 15 inch girth. she wears a small overhead puppia.

The medium was too large for her in the neck.

I should add that the small neck just fits her perfect, but there isn't any extra room.


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Fizzy Dave 6 lbs ' small over head puppia'
Kirby 4.5lbs ' small over head puppia '
Zeta 4lbs ' small Dear Dog harness '
Domino 8lbs ' small over head puppia '
Dotty 6lbs ( she wears a car harness , puppia types are no good for her because of her bad leg ) 
Polo 6lbs ' small puppia over the head ' 
Luke ' small step in puppia '


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Milo is 9lbs & wears a S over the head. 
Matilda is 7lbs & wears a S over the head. 
Maxie is 5lbs & wears a S over the head. (he's got a big head LOL)
Mari is 5lbs & wears a XS over the head. (I think she could wear a S too)
Marley is 6lbs & wears a S over the head.
Maya is 4 3/4lbs & wears a S over the head.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Roo is 5.0 pounds (7 1/2 inch neck) and wears a small step in and an XS in the over the head

Pip is 5.4 pounds (8 1/2 inch neck) and wears a small step in and an XS in the over the head


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

MChis said:


> Milo is 9lbs & wears a S over the head.
> Matilda is 7lbs & wears a S over the head.
> Maxie is 5lbs & wears a S over the head. (he's got a big head LOL)
> Mari is 5lbs & wears a XS over the head. (I think she could wear a S too)
> ...


Thats the best pic ever lol! They are so good and how cute are they in their puppias with matching leads, I love it!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I ended up getting the medium step in, the small step in was way to small


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

LOVE the pictures and the harness looks great!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

MisStingerRN said:


> LOVE the pictures and the harness looks great!!


Thanks! We went straight to the dog beach when I brought her new harness
(Had to take it for a test drive)


----------

